# Cement block rocket stove



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got done building this today, took some pics of the first fire for you guys. This is evidence I am already learning from this site and thank you. My design is a little different than the one I saw in pics here, but that is the way it is supposed to work, I think. The original calls for 20 of the standard 4x8x16 blocks, which I used. I also used 6 2x8x16 blocks in mine, 2 as the cover for when not in use and 4 as a ventilation layer which support the base of my dutch oven and allow air movement underneath. The stand up blocks make an effective chimney/wind barrier around the pot for more efficient heating. I will be cooking outside in this soon and will keep you up to date on the outcome of this stove, so far I am very optimistic though.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice. :droolie:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting...standard cement block or fire bricks?


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Interesting...standard cement block or fire bricks?


Landscape supply, solid cement brick. I had some left over from a landing in front of my old shed which were re-used and bought 12 more to make it complete. 
Thanks Packerbacker, I am eager to get cookin' out there. Will re-season my cast iron and get started very soon.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I built mine of bricks. Love it. I use mine a lot.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Re-seasoned dutch oven with nice brand new looking black finish. Just got back from gathering a whole bunch of dry natural tinder with my daughter. Soon the fire will be lit under some dinner, either today or tomorrow.


----------



## PotPie (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice idea, I have some blocks I need to use for something.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Meatloaf
The first meal in the dutch oven cooked outside in my new stove. 
Ground beef/pork 1/2 and 1/2 
1 egg
half onion diced
some ketchup
some black pepper/sea salt
minced garlic
Parmesan cheese
bread crumbs
oil
Cook about an hour, keeping the fire going, best meal we have had all winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Can you post the building instructions? I remember seeing something a while ago (YouTube maybe:?) and would really like to build one for myself this summer. Great looking meatloaf - thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

The build materials are listed at the beginning of the thread. The first layer is 5 4x8x16, arrange 4 in a square and add the fifth to the front to make the landing in front of the opening. Layer 2 is 3 4x8x16 , the first 2 next the opening where you load the wood, 1 across the back in the center closing off the hole on that side. The 3rd layer is 4 4x8x16 blocks in a square overlapping as many joints as possible. Layer 5 is 4 2x8x16 arranged in a square leaving spaces in between each block to allow air to flow out the corners of the chimney under the pot. I positioned these so my 10 inch Cabelas Dutch is cradled on the bottom so it sits nice and flat and does rock or lean. The last layer is the 4 4x8x16 blocks stood upright and formed in square, this creates a wind shield all around the pot allowing for excellent heat usage without having to compensate for windchill. I light and get a nice little bed of coals going in the bottom, set the pot on top and feed the fire enough 1 inch or smaller sticks to keep an even fire going underneath. Does have to be crazy with flames shooting out the top, just enough that you can see active flames going, without really working at it. Mine is a little different than some of the others I have seen on you tube etc. , but it makes delicious meatloaf in about an hour when it is around 15 deg. and has a wind you want to hide from. There is not a scrap of meatloaf to be found anywhere in my kitchen, no additional ketchup was needed in the disappearing act. If you have any other questions in your build I would be happy to help if I can. You can use the wood ashes on top of your garden/compost pile as a natural deterrent for bugs if you want to.


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Chickensittin said:


> Can you post the building instructions? I remember seeing something a while ago (YouTube maybe:?) and would really like to build one for myself this summer. Great looking meatloaf - thanks for sharing the recipe!


This may help.....


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would build the one in the video in an emergency, but it offers no wind protection and requires some type of metal grate to put the pot on in order not to seal the chimney off completely.


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

fishparts2003 said:


> I would build the one in the video in an emergency, but it offers no wind protection and requires some type of metal grate to put the pot on in order not to seal the chimney off completely.


I was just giving him/her a video for the basics.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

fishparts2003 said:


> I would build the one in the video in an emergency, but it offers no wind protection and requires some type of metal grate to put the pot on in order not to seal the chimney off completely.


Not everyone has the same intentions in mind when designing a stove. There are hundreds of variations that people use to get the outcome that they desire. It's fine if you don't find that particular design useful, but many others may.

If I were building one for myself, the wind would not be an issue as my home is built with a "U" shaped area in the rear that would eliminate the wind issue and it wouldn't take much to overcome the problem of sealing off the chimney.

I'm not saying I would build this particular one. My design would be based on materials available to me and what purpose I had in mind. One difference is that I can get refractory brick and dri vibe powdered refractory to coat and seal the entire thing.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

labotomi said:


> Not everyone has the same intentions in mind when designing a stove. There are hundreds of variations that people use to get the outcome that they desire. It's fine if you don't find that particular design useful, but many others may.
> 
> If I were building one for myself, the wind would not be an issue as my home is built with a "U" shaped area in the rear that would eliminate the wind issue and it wouldn't take much to overcome the problem of sealing off the chimney.
> 
> I'm not saying I would build this particular one. My design would be based on materials available to me and what purpose I had in mind. One difference is that I can get refractory brick and dri vibe powdered refractory to coat and seal the entire thing.


I understand peoples needs are different, I watched the video before and after building mine and decided to clarify specifically why I made the different changes in my design. I encourage you to build the design of your choice and share the results as I have, that is how we will grow and learn.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

BrendaLee said:


> This may help.....


Thanks for that video. I just got back from visiting my older prepper brother in SC and he had thrown together a 'two holer' along the same lines. I had never seen one before. Out of curiosity he basically followed the design of the one by Stove Tech that he owns 'just to see'; it works like a charm, I was impressed and grateful to learn of such a principle as this.


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a good place to learn about biomass fired appliances.
http://stoves.bioenergylists.org/ 
The Improved Biomass Cooking Stove web site and mail list. You can subscribe to the mail list or go the the archive to read the discussion.
Offgridcooker


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

The problem with cement as a stove material is that cement will pop/ explode as the hydrate is broken down by heat and the steam is released. Also cement block has a large thermal mass that will absorb a lot of heat. If fuel efficiency is not a problem and if the combustion chamber does not get too hot to pop then you should be OK.
The Rocket stove also has an excess air (unnecessary air that dilutes the heat) problem since it is not controlled.
Offgridcooker


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

offgridcooker said:


> Here is a good place to learn about biomass fired appliances.
> http://stoves.bioenergylists.org/
> The Improved Biomass Cooking Stove web site and mail list. You can subscribe to the mail list or go the the archive to read the discussion.
> Offgridcooker





offgridcooker said:


> The problem with cement as a stove material is that cement will pop/ explode as the hydrate is broken down by heat and the steam is released. Also cement block has a large thermal mass that will absorb a lot of heat. If fuel efficiency is not a problem and if the combustion chamber does not get too hot to pop then you should be OK.
> The Rocket stove also has an excess air (unnecessary air that dilutes the heat) problem since it is not controlled.
> Offgridcooker


Thanks for that excellent link you provided. I'm infatuated with the 'rocket' concept and also wood gasification. Got a lot to learn. It sounds like you know what you're talking about in this area.

What do you think of the 'core design' (before insulation) of this one?:


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been very intrigued with the rocket stoves of different designs. This one is a neat concept, I like the self feeding angled tube. i am not sure that it burns as efficiently as some others I have seen. I may try something as an experiment to test a couple mods to this design. I got a small mig just need some materials and time


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I like the design along these lines also, and, it may have an insulated jacket on it already.


----------

